# My beloved Riley



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

My heart goes out to you and your family during this very difficult time. Riley certainly was a sweetheart.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of Riley. Many of us traveled that road. I am sure Riley did great on this plain and sad it was his time to leave. But we all here have hope one day we will be with our goldens again.
Run free, run fast sweet Riley, your family will always remember you.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

What a wonderful final gift you gave Riley, to run painfree at the Rainbow Bridge. It is an awful decision to have to make, and many of us have walked that path. Sending you strength, RIP Riley.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Run free Riley all pain is gone now & you can play all you want at the rainbow bridge.
I am so sorry for your loss it's one of the hardest things we have to do Prayers going out for your strenth


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

So very sorry to hear about your handsome Riley. It sounds like he took very good care of your family, filling your hearts with love.

Wishing you peace...
brianne


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry. Your Riley is a very handsome boy and your son is very wise. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of Riley, he was a very beautiful boy. Lots of us understand your pain so please when you're ready feel free to share your stories and photos of him, we'd love to hear more.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Riley was a handsome boy. You did the right thing to set him free and not allow him to suffer. I was touched by what your son said about Riley's mission being completed. Riley's spirit will live on.


----------



## Cheri (Feb 2, 2013)

My heart goes out to you and your family. God bless.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Riley*

I am so very sorry about Riley-what a beautiful boy.
Sure that my Smooch and Snobear greeted him!

I've added him to the 2013 Rainbow Bridge List.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...f-goldens-passed-2013-list-5.html#post2131914


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Our hearts grieve with yours for the loss of your precious Riley...I am so, so sorry.


----------



## sierrabailey (Jan 10, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your loss. Its been 5 years since I loss my golden Sierra and a little over 3 since I loss my chocolate lab Bailey. I still get teary eyed thinking about it. We have been dog free since. Today we are going to pick out a new Golden to join our family. I am exited and a little afraid to open myself up to this kind of pain all over again. But, as the saying goes its better to have loved and loss then to never have loved at all.


----------



## Qontry (Feb 4, 2013)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. We, too, are grieving the recent loss of our best friend, Kodiak.
*******************************************************


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Riley was a beautiful sugar faced boy. Godspeed sweetheart. You are forever loved.


----------



## sheebamattiemom (Dec 30, 2012)

My heartfelt sympathy for you and your family .. your Riley was so beautiful.. and so loved .. Goldens are the epitamy of love .. and there is such a hole in our lives when they have to leave us .. I'm here also because I lost my sweet Mattie girl 12/7 from the evil 'c' word also .. She was 10 1/2 and we did not know anything was wrong with her until about 4 weeks before she crossed .. I sometimes feel like it's been forever since I was able to hold her .. Such a deep grief that we share... thoughts and prayers for you and your family..


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I am so sorry, it is the hardest thing to do but when you love them, it is the right thing to do.

Peace Be With You Riley!


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

What a sweetie,you did what you had to and fulfilled what you promised when he first came to you. Bless you and your family


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Such a handsome boy! Thoughts are with you as you mourn the loss of Riley. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

I loved Riley's pictures. Such a sweet, loveable face! I'm sorry you are going through so much pain right now, most of us have been there and know the heartache. And even with the heartache and pain, having them in our life was worth every minute, and I know none of us would trade that for the world. Wishing you comfort, and only warm loving memories of Riley.


----------



## D Traines (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you so much for your words of support, my heart is aching, I miss him so much. It is the price we must pay to have such a wonderful friend in our lives.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Riley*



D Traines said:


> Thank you so much for your words of support, my heart is aching, I miss him so much. It is the price we must pay to have such a wonderful friend in our lives.


I am so sorry. Please stay here with us for support. It will get better, one day at a time.

I added Riley to the 2013 Rainbow Bridge List:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...st/124789-grf-goldens-passed-2013-list-5.html


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of Riley. My heart breaks for you. To me, you made the ultimate sacrifice for Riley, to bear the pain so he wouldn't have to.


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. I know that feeling I did the same thing with Macintosh.... it's not easy but you get through it...


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your beloved Riley. He was such a sweet and beautiful guy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Riley, he was a beautiful boy.

Godspeed sweet Riley.


----------

